# Does anyone have their fish finder in a case ?



## steve185 (Jan 20, 2019)

Looking for some ideas for my fish finder. I want to mount it is a case so I can easily remove it from my boat and keep it protected?
Anyone have a setup like that?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## maintenanceguy (Jan 20, 2019)

No, I don't have that setup but something like this would probably work pretty good.

https://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?dir=asc&order=EAScore%2Cf%2CEAFeatured+Weight%2Cf%2CSale+Rank%2Cf&q=apache


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 20, 2019)

Take a look at the following link. Might be something you could use. 

_My new (semi-)portable sonar/GPS_

Oops, if that link doesn't work, maybe try this one: 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=44314&p=449317&hilit=portable+gps#p446195


----------



## gnappi (Jan 21, 2019)

I keep my Go Pros, GPS, hand held radio, and fish finder in a soft sided insulated / cushioned lunch sized cooler. It cost me about $8.


----------



## Wallyc (Jan 21, 2019)

I keep my helix and my I pilot remote in a pelican waterproof case . They are not cheap , but neither is what’s in it . Harbour freight/ northern have similar cases . The best protection you can get in my humble opinion . Have not cracked a screen yet and have been doing it this way for years.


----------



## steve185 (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. Was thinking of using a Pelican case. Do you leave it in it while using it?


----------



## Wallyc (Jan 23, 2019)

I did when my boat was down I have a bow mount 360 mounted on a trolling motor bracket hung on the transom of a rental boat . I just left my helix laying in my case . Not very secure but..... well I was hard up to go fishing. Lol you know withdraw!


----------



## JNG (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes I have a Garmin in a case with a 12volt sealed battery. I also use a Tite-Lok portable transducer bracket. Works swell.


----------

